# redundency/1 day a week



## ChriscrashTM (Jun 28, 2009)

As of next week i will either be made redundant or be put on 1 or 2 days a week. i have been with the company full time for a few months over 2 years now and im led to beleive i would be entitled to half a weeks pay? well not that its any help..

what i really could do with knowing is if i was put on 1 or 2 days (im allready on short time, 3 days out of 5) could i claim money to sort of top up my weekly pay? 

i realise people are far worse off than i am at the moment as im only 19 and only have a car to run and not a house.. but as it is on 3 days i only have enough money on £6 an hour to pay insurance and pay my way at home aswell as petrol etc.

does anyone know much about this? i could do with finding out what im entitled too before i lose out. 

thanks


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

If You are made redundant you are entitled to 0.5 weeks pay for each full year of service,so in your case your would receive 1 weeks pay tax free.I'm not sure you would be able to claim a top up due to your age and the fact you have no dependants.


----------

